# House dog / Hunting Dog



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I currently have a Chocolate Lab, and the Wife is wanting to get an inside dog. However she does not want a 100 yard dog (small) She is thinking of a Golden Retriever. I love Golden's and love hunting behind them. Here's the question, I have always heard that waterfowl dogs need to live outdoors so that their winter coats come in heavy and thick. How would the Golden fare if it was indoor's year round, and I wanted to take it into the field? 

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

The notion that any breed can not excell at hunting because they live indoors is sensless and unfounded.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TLB said:


> I currently have a Chocolate Lab, and the Wife is wanting to get an inside dog. However she does not want a 100 yard dog (small) She is thinking of a Golden Retriever. I love Golden's and love hunting behind them. Here's the question, I have always heard that waterfowl dogs need to live outdoors so that their winter coats come in heavy and thick. How would the Golden fare if it was indoor's year round, and I wanted to take it into the field?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Tim


Get another lab or better yet make the current lab a house dog? I just don't like the hair/longer of dogs for a house dog.... But to each tehre own!


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

[/quote]

Get another lab [/quote]

WHOA !.... I just saw something I never thought to see from TAK....... GET another LAB?!?!?!
Now I think GSP people gotta have an emergency meeting or something :lol:


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

My lab is an inside dog. But I run her hard, all year. I either give her a good swimming work out or hiking trip, every weekend, all summer. She hunt's waterfowl a couple times a year And she always wears a neoprene vest. But for the most part, she hunts upland game. And she has not had a problem.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

TAK has had Lab envy for awhile now. I kept my Lab in the house for his first few years, but after getting a second dog it was just too much and I kicked them both out. The difference I've noticed is that the coat retains oil better outside. As was mentioned before, an inside dog hunts just fine.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey all it was a couple of months ago but I was kicking the tires on a few of these type dogs... Really! I work with some guys that hunt.... Hold on I am getting to it..... DDDDDUCKS! Well I have pride in me bird dogs so I would not let them mouth one of the vermin!
We need to look at the big picture here.... The man has the green light for another dog, I just gave advice about the hair that the Goldens have.... He also might be hard pressed to find a great field Golden... Dude get the dog before she thinks twice!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> We need to look at the big picture here.... The man has the green light for another dog, I just gave advice about the hair that the Goldens have.... He also might be hard pressed to find a great field Golden... Dude get the dog before she thinks twice!


+1 Get the dog now!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Chessie that is a inside dog, He has been out several times in well below zero temps in Utah & southern Idaho. His coat does get pretty thick during the winter even though he is mostly inside. He hasnt seemed to have any problems getting cold. Usually when the snow & ice shows up I will put his neoprene vest on, I havent had any problems with him getting cold.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Usually when the snow & ice shows up I will put his neoprene vest on, I havent had any problems with him getting cold.


Same situation with my little lab mix. He hunts like a friggin madman but has his own "couch" literally at the apartment. When it gets cold, his vest (thank you Desert Ghost) goes on and into the water he goes. I think he'd go minus the vest but I can't have my sissified hunting dog getting cold or the wife would be upset with me. :lol: On the goldens.... Leaky has a hunting Golden named Sparky that is a house dog, has long hair, sheds like its going out of style but I'd put his "go" against any dog out there in any weather so if a hunting golden is what you want (meaner, leaner, ready to rock n roll all the time as opposed to the big lurpy "show" Goldens) then get ahold of Leaky and he can point you in the right direction.


----------

